# Large Arcteryx Atom SV Multicam



## Brill (Oct 7, 2014)

Used Nov-Feb in Afghanistan 2012/13.  Has one small tear that was patched.

$200

I have pictures (cannot upload them here) but here's a demo from the retailer:


----------



## x SF med (Oct 8, 2014)

has it been decontaminated to get all the SOT-A off it?:wall:


----------



## Brill (Oct 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> has it been decontaminated to get all the SOT-A off it?:wall:



Definitely!  It's completely sterile (from all the RF).


----------



## Brill (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## CDG (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll take it.  Getting cold up here in PA.....


----------



## Brill (Oct 8, 2014)

CDG said:


> I'll take it.  Getting cold up here in PA.....



PM your addy and I'll send it up!  Shouldn't take too long to get there from B'more.


----------

